# Cluster Mini



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Bonjour 

Je vien me renseigner a savoir si il serais possible de faire un cluster de Mac Mini ? 
je ne sais trop comment ça se passe, un desktop pour quatre ressources, (comme un quadripross en local) ou un traitement parralèle ? 
je sais que sous unix nous pouvons faire du Fail lover au niveau réseau, du clustering applicatif, mais je  n'y connais rien en matière de cluster sous OSX, et je me demande si Via un cable FireWire reliant les mac mini ainsi qu'un logiciel ce dernier pourrais faire office de cluster, il y a bien le Quarter Pounder Mac mini Cluster (super atrappe niguaud), mais je voulais savoir si vous aviez rien de plus précis a ce sujet, 

Sachant que dans les Xserve vendu sans carte videos, il est possible de délocaliser le X (comme le Cde de solaris ou X11) on peut immaginer des ressource partager (sous Vue) sur les 4 mini, mais mon problème réside a trouver le moyen de mutualiser les desktop en un seul.... comm si j'avais un quadripross 1,42 avec 2048 de ram ainsi que 4 disques ....


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Août 2005)

Avec Xgrid, ça doit le faire


----------



## bugs974 (27 Août 2005)

dans le genre, j'ai aussi une chtite question...

un macmini, pourrait-il démarrer sans écran, ni souris, ni clavier, pour en faire un serveur web, tout seul dans son coin...


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2005)

Sûrement possible,
si on lui met une ouverture automatique de session au démarrage


----------



## osaris (28 Août 2005)

bugs974 a dit:
			
		

> dans le genre, j'ai aussi une chtite question...
> 
> un macmini, pourrait-il démarrer sans écran, ni souris, ni clavier, pour en faire un serveur web, tout seul dans son coin...



A coup sûr possible puisque des hébergeurs proposent de l'hébergement sur Mac Mini :

http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=hosting+mac+mini&btnG=Recherche+Google&meta=

Après de là à savoir si les perfs des disques sont suffisantes, leur résistance à la chaleur etc... 

Personnellement, même dans un datacenter je ne tenterais pas l'expérience à moins de mettre 1 mac mini par U mais c'est une perte d'argent énorme. J'ai fait l'expérience des OpenBrick (chassis sensés permettre de mettre 3 mini-servers dans 1 U) et je peux vous garantir que les disques subissent énormément et tombent donc en rade très souvent (et pas de RAID1 ou 5 sur ce type de machine).


----------

